

The slumps that shaped modern finance - dmitri1981
http://www.economist.com/news/essays/21600451-finance-not-merely-prone-crises-it-shaped-them-five-historical-crises-show-how-aspects-today-s-fina

======
seibelj
FYI - the link has some sort of javascript problem, made my Chrome / Mac
(Yosemite) max out a core and hog ram.

~~~
Mikeb85
Not a Javascript problem per se, just a ton of animations and interactive
graphs/maps.

------
1971genocide
I get the feeling the web developers in britain are not as good as our
american peers :(

I always have better experience visiting vox, vice compared to guardian and
economist.

~~~
kjdal2001
I dunno. This site seemed to work well for me. I didn't notice any choppiness
when scrolling through the graphics.

